

Is it possible the Sony hack was just a publicity stunt? - jsonmez
http://simpleprogrammer.com/2014/12/22/possible-sony-hack-just-publicity-stunt/

======
charonwarrior
I don't know that seems to be a bit ridiculous. I don't think that Chipotle
story is true.

~~~
jsonmez
You can look up what happened with Chipotle. They admitted it. It's not made
up.

